

Object Orientation, it's time to get real - _glass
http://compsciecon.tumblr.com/post/55089823889/the-need-for-the-real

======
jfb
This post, which hints at something interesting while actually doing no
difficult work at all, is the apotheosis of the tl;dr mindset. "Too hard;
didn't write".

------
owenjones
Although the aphorism sounds nice, Design Patterns _were_ created to alleviate
the complexity problem. Is the answer functional programming? The author
offers no solutions.

